# Almost time to go home....



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

The Diva's are 8 1/2 weeks old now, I can't believe that they will be leaving in a week and a half. Where has the time gone?
Enjoy the pics of my girls...I will miss them!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

They are so adorable but my favs are Lucy and Shelby.....loved those head tilts! How will you ever part with them??:drama: :hurt:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

They are adorable! Sarah looks like she found a can of white paint to play with! Thanks for shring!!!!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Let me tell you, Lucy is the sweetest dog EVER! She just sat there when I put her on the couch to take her pic. She is such a snuggler. Sarah on the other hand is a little 2 lb firecracker!! That girl doesn't sit still for a second! They are getting harder and harder to take pics of.....most of the pics are a blurr of fur........


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

They are just beautiful and such characters, each and every one of them. But my favorite, Sarah is just to die for. You are a strong woman, I can't imagine saying goodbye to them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

They're beautiful girls Katie! I bet your gonna miss them.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awwww, I cannot believe how fast time just flew by! They are so cute and I am sure that is the hardest part, when they go to their forever homes. I sincerely hope some of the new owners join this group, so that we can see how they grow


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I don't think they have to go home. We can just each take them for a week!!!

Amanda


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am more than willing to join in on taking them for a week. Can I be first? They are so beautiful. I think I want a black one next. They grow up so fast.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thank you Katie for sharing these wonderful "Diva's" with us. I, too, hope their new parents join the forum so we can continue to watch them grow.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Love those faces!!! Katie, the girls are gorgeous and have grown so fast! I'm sure they'll all be going to wonderful homes, but it would so hard for me to say goodbye. Thanks for sharing them with us for a while!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Katie,
It's hard to believe they are almost ready to go to their new homes. They are so adorable. I'll bet there are some excited families out there waiting for them. Are you keeping one from this litter or are they all destined for new homes?

Susan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

All your baby girls are just adorable Katie!Thank you for sharing them with us!Love that Piper and Sarah!Hope they all have great families to go to!:biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm feeling an MHS moment coming on! they are just so cute- and they really are such Diva's look at them all smiling for the camera's --- You can just tell that Lucy is a snuggle bug....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Katies, I told Kimberly, and now I'm telling you. No puppies leave this site unless the new owners agree to keep posting photos ound: We have to see them grow up!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh, Lucy is soo cute. (well, they all are! ~ She's just got that sweet little face)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Katie,
How darling! How can you not keep just one???? They must be pulling at your heart strings!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh Kathy~
Don't even talk about how much these girls pull at my heartstrings. They have been such a wonderful litter. They are so different than my last litter. They are so sweet and quiet, fun and playful, bratty and cute!
But I can't keep one this time. I am maxed out with the 5 that I have. I have been dealing with some health issues and some personal issues so having a puppy now just isn't the right thing to do. I need to work on getting my life back on track first. 
But let me just say that having these girls here has been such a blessing and just what I needed at this point in my life. They give me something to wake up for...they put smiles on my face each and every day. And there is nothing like puppy breath and puppy kisses to make anyone feel better!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

9 1/2 weeks old now and a couple of them go home this Saturday!
Mochi will be sticking around for a couple weeks (her new family has a few pre-planned mini vacations before they bring her home) and Sarah is sticking around for a while too~
So luckily all my girls don't leave at once!
I had to get a few last pics before they go~
Enjoy!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I loooove Sarah! You are lucky to keep her aroud awhile!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

They are all so cute! How much do they weigh at 9 1/2 weeks?


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

They just got shots last week and had their weights done:
Lucy was 3.7 lbs
Mochi was 3.7 lbs
Piper was 3.2 lbs
Sarah was 2.5 lbs~ She is our little peanut!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Katie, the divas are just gorgeous!I'm so glad that you shared them with us on the forum!For alot of us,this is as close as we will ever come to being around a litter of hav puppies.
I'm sure they will have great,loving families out there.Thanks again!:biggrin1:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Katie,

Your girls are just too adorable, but Sarah is an absolute doll and I am crazy about her. I am so glad you get to hang on to her for a while longer and we get to see more pictures every week, right??!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm with Julia, we NEED more pics!! :biggrin1: Love the little Divas! They are so charming and beautiful. Thanks for sharing, Katie. Can't get enough of them!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH what sweetie they look,. man does it make me want a puppy


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

They are so sweet, I love the pics! But I cannot get over how similar Sarah looks to Oreo when he was a tiny pup. I sincerely hope that some of the new owners will become members here too - it would be so interesting to see how they grow.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the Diva's with us. It really helps the "MHS" lol :drama:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so adorable. Between puppy photos and puppy videos, my MHS is getting worse :biggrin1:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Katie, They are so adorable. I hope some of their Moms and Dads are joinging the forum so we can see them grow up.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Both Lucy and Piper went to their new homes on Sat. Lucy's new mommy Claudia flew down from Washington state to pick her up. She fell instantly in love, and she was teary eyed! What a perfect match.
Pipers new family came up from the San Jose area and met us all at the airport. They are the sweetest family and have comment on what a funny dog Piper is....!
Here are a few pics of their last day with me.....
2 down 2 to go. Mochi is here until the 13th and Sarah will be with me until the 18th~ they have been missing thier sisters....they cry for them when they are in the x-pen. I wonder if they think that Piper and Lucy are out playing and they aren't!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Here are a couple more pics just cuz I think they are so cute!
:biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What precious babies. I am jealous of the ones taking those beautiful pups!!
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

they are all adorable. Lucy has such thick wavy fur.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Katie,

They are just beautiful!!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OMGGGGG osh now I really want one .


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Katie--what great pictures. I feel sad that Sarah will have a few days as an only pup, but then she will have the overwhelming thrill of meeting her Big Brother, Brutus. We are still working on a name and will keep you posted. We have decided that Brutus and Boots might not work especially when we call Brutus Brute!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Ok katie where is Rocklin calif at??? what would be the closes larger city I use to live in sunnyvale is it near sacromento area .Or the bay area ?


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Sigh.... They are just too cute - I just love puppies!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Cheryl - how about Dahlia?? With Brutus and Dahlia it sounds like an old gladiator movie!! And it is a beautiful flower as well - just like Sarah.
Laurie


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Susan~
Rocklin is about 30 minutes from Sacramento (off hwy 80 toward Reno).


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thats not a bad drive at all . making me think it is LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Cute photos Katie!Looks like Piper and Lucy found good homes!:biggrin1: They are just so sweet!

What does Jester look like now?In your picture he is just adorable with his very unusual markings......just curious!:biggrin1:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Katie- Your puppies are adorable! It will be so hard for you to see them all go. We'd love to see a picture of Jester now. I've always admired his markings.....and what a great name for him!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How wonderful that they are so loved by their new families. We've come to adore them as well and we haven't even held them in our arms! Imagine!

Great pictures, Katie. Thank you so much for sharing with us. I love it!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Katie,

What darling babies!!! I bet you will miss them a lot and your children will too. You must be so proud of all four girls.

Libby & Kohana


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

It has been so much fun to watch the girls grow. Thanks for sharing their first few months with us. :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing with us. It brings back memories :wave:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Mochi went home last week and I thought it was only fair that I show her with her new family~!!
(Roxie is doing awesome and gets to go home on Sat, I can't wait to show off pics of her with her new family also!)


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

They look very happy that they got the little puppy how nice


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh my goodness. I love Lucy! She looks like my Rudy when he was little. I want her!!!!! Tell her new parents I'm jealous!!

Smiles,
Cindy

P.S. Rudy has the little white tip on the end of his tail. I call it his sparkler.
P.S.S. Hey, I just read more of the comments - I'm from Washington state too - I hope Lucy's new mom Claudia gets on the forum!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cute family photo......they look just thrilled with their new puppy!Look....the diva already has a barrette in her hair!:becky:


----------

